# Proof Reading Our Posts Before Clicking On "Start New Thread" or "Save"



## magpens (Sep 18, 2019)

I have never had the guts to say this before, but today I came across this picture which says it well !!


----------



## VA Jim (Sep 18, 2019)

You just made my day - serious laugh out loud


----------



## mark james (Sep 18, 2019)

Joy hoe I bang relegate due det...


----------



## magpens (Sep 18, 2019)

Hey, Mark .... English does have multi-syllable words you know !! . Although, I have never encountered "relegate" before !!!

And .... we do have to keep this in mind ....









						English Is Not Normal
					

No, English isn’t uniquely vibrant or mighty or adaptable. But it really is weirder than pretty much every other language.




					getpocket.com


----------



## greenacres2 (Sep 18, 2019)

VA Jim said:


> You just made my day - serious laugh out loud



I pully atree!!  Or fully agree.  (i think i woke my wife with the sudden guffaw!!)
earl


----------



## leehljp (Sep 18, 2019)

Even after proof reading I still make mistakes, and my dadgum deslexic spell checker thinks it is a Dog!

I posted this long ago, but will re-post it:
    The European Commission has just announced an agreement whereby English will be the official language of the European Union rather than German, which was the other possibility.

 As part of the negotiations, the British Government conceded that English spelling had some room for improvement and has accepted a 5 year phase-in plan that would be known as "Euro-English".

 In the first year, 's' will replace the soft 'c'. Sertainly, this will make the sivil servants jump with joy. The hard 'c' will be dropped in favor of the 'k'. This should klear up konfusion and keyboards kan have one less letter.

There will be growing publik enthusiasm in the sekond year when the troublesome 'ph' will be replased with the 'f'. This will make words like 'fotograf' 20% shorter!

In the 3rd year, publik akseptanse of the new spelling kan be expected to reach the stage where more komplikated changes are possible.

Governments will enkorage the removal of double leters which have always ben a deterent to akurate speling. Also, al wil agre that the horible mes of the silent 'e' in the languag is disgrasful and it should go away.

By the 4th year, peopl wil be reseptiv to steps such as replasing 'th' with 'z' and 'w' wiz 'v'.

During ze fifz year ze unesesary 'o' kan be dropd from vords kontaining 'ou' and similar changes vud of kurs be aplid to ozer kombinations of leters.

 After ze fifz yer ve vil hav a rali sensibl ritn styl. Zer vil be no mor trubl or difikultis and evriun vil find it ezi tu undrstand ech ozer. Zis iz kwit funy. Sonz lik wul al bi spiken German anyvay.


----------



## magpens (Sep 18, 2019)

Hank, thanks for posting that. . I don't remember ever reading it before ... it is hilarious !!!


----------



## Wayne (Sep 18, 2019)

Oh Well!


----------



## magpens (Sep 18, 2019)

Yeah, Wayne ..... AMAZING !! . That was a good read .... thanks for posting !! . . In fcat, Mnay Tkanhs for psitnog !!!


----------



## WriteON (Sep 19, 2019)

Yep. Proof read. Or Urine or your out.


----------



## penicillin (Sep 19, 2019)

Oxymoronic. Humour about spelling, from a guy who can't spell humor.


----------



## skiprat (Sep 19, 2019)

Spell chequers don't always get it write, but are pretty mucking afazing, if you think about it.


----------



## JUICEDSS (Sep 19, 2019)

WAHT???


----------



## pshrynk (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## sbwertz (Sep 20, 2019)

With the ability to self publish on Amazon there are more and more books coming out that have not been properly proofread.  I recently began reading a series of books that have good plots, great characters, well written, except that her spell checker doesn't catch misused words.  "baited breath" instead of "bated breath", "payed" instead of "paid", "reign in" instead of "rein in" "past times" instead of "pastimes,"  etc.  It is really distracting.


----------



## pshrynk (Sep 20, 2019)

sbwertz said:


> With the ability to self publish on Amazon there are more and more books coming out that have not been properly proofread.  I recently began reading a series of books that have good plots, great characters, well written, except that her spell checker doesn't catch misused words.  "baited breath" instead of "bated breath", "payed" instead of "paid", "reign in" instead of "rein in" "past times" instead of "pastimes,"  etc.  It is really distracting.


That sort of thing always pulls me out of the narrative.  Sad, really, because some of the authors have good ideas.


----------



## magpens (Sep 20, 2019)

I get "pulled out of the narrative" (good way to phrase it) also.

And I, too, get quite distracted. . First of all, you have to figure out what the right words are and then you have to put those right words together to get the right meaning. . And it's not that I am a fast reader, or that I am in a hurry. . I enjoy words and ideas and I like to fully "get" the meaning of what has been written.


----------

